# Construction Contract Claims



## شريف سعيد (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
الى كل الاخوه الذين يبحثون عن كتاب لشرح الكليم(claims)فى العقود الانشائيه,انصحهم بهذا الكتاب
*Construction Contract Claims​*المؤلف:Reg Thomas
حجم الكتاب:حوالى 7 ميجا
الرابط:http://www.ebook3000.com/Construction-Contract-Claims_42421.html
نسالكم الدعاء لى ولوالداى وللمؤمنين​


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (17 مارس 2010)

ألف شكر يا باش مهندس
الكتاب قيم جدا ويحتاج لمن يقدر قيمته فعلا، فهذا موضوع متخصص


----------



## mustafasas (18 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شريف سعيد (19 مارس 2010)

جزاكما الله خيرا


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (19 مارس 2010)

جاري التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sh2awaa (20 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك كتاب قيم جدا لانه الجزء الاصعب بعد اعتماد البرنامج الزمنى claims و لا بد من معرفتها و دراستها جيدا شكرا


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (20 مارس 2010)

من مقدمة البرنامج يبدو أنه ممتاز لك خالص الشكر على مشاركتك المتميزة


----------



## mohamedsaid78 (28 مارس 2010)

it is a very useful book,thanks


----------



## شريف سعيد (4 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا ولا تنسونا من دعاءكم


----------



## الكراديسى (4 أبريل 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## قلم معماري (8 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك ولوالديك ولكافة المسلمين
برجاء رفع الكتاب علي موقع اخر مثل ال 4shared.com


----------



## م وليد (8 أبريل 2010)

ألف شكر أخي الكريم على الكتاب وبارك الله فيك


----------



## شريف سعيد (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا 
بالنسبه لطلب الاخ "قلم معمارى" حول رفع الكتاب على سيرفر اخر انا اعتذر لعدم تمكنى من ذلك لانى فى احدى الدول الافريقيه ووليس لدى اتصال سريع بالنت ولكن اذا استطعت انت او اى اخ اخر رفعه على 4shared.com فلتفعل وضع الرابط هنا كى تعم الفائده


----------



## Izzat (23 أبريل 2011)

the link not working


----------



## esas (23 أبريل 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## semba_18 (24 أبريل 2011)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## هانى شاكر احمد حسن (24 أبريل 2011)

لو حد نزل الكتاب يا اخوتننا يا ريت يرفعه على اى موقع سهل و جزاكم الله الله خيرا


----------



## e.shuurab (26 أبريل 2011)

أخي الكريم الرابط لا يعمل برجاء محاولة الرفع على رابط اخر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## esas (27 أبريل 2011)

أخي الكريم الرابط لا يعمل برجاء محاولة الرفع على رابط اخر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aeaa1511 (27 أبريل 2011)

ارجوكوا حد يرفع الكتاب تانى على 4share انا محتاجه ضرورى و جزى الله الاخ خير الجزاء و جزاكم


----------



## طلال السعدي (27 أبريل 2011)

عفوا الرابط لايعمل


----------



## aboyahia (28 أبريل 2011)

kindly,The link has not been worked


----------



## semba_18 (29 أبريل 2011)

اللهم ارحم موتنا وموتى المسلمين


----------



## امين الزريقي (14 مايو 2011)

ارجو التكرم باعادة رفع الكتاب مع الشكر سلفا


----------



## wesnan (15 مايو 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## saaloma (21 مايو 2011)

ارجو الرفع مرة اخرى


----------



## مهندس محمد زكى (21 مايو 2011)

عفوا اخى الكريم الرابط لا يعمل...لو تتكرم وترفعه ثانيا او احد من الاخوة نكون مشكورين


----------



## جمال فتح اللة (21 مايو 2011)

ارجو التكرم باعادة رفع الكتاب مع الشكر سلفا


----------



## امين الزريقي (22 مايو 2011)

ارجو اعادة رفع الملف مرة ثانية وشكرا


----------



## قلب الأحبة (23 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إن شاء الله أحاول أدور على الكتاب مرة أخرى 

لأن المشكلة إنه بفلوس في مواقع كثير : ) 

وجزاك الله كل خير أخ شريف سعيد على البداية 

وإذا في حد عنده الكتاب يــا ريت يرفع مرة أخرى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*​


----------



## خالد عبدالباقى (24 مايو 2011)

Dear All, hereby I attached a valid link for downloading Zip file includes the _Construction Contract Claims_ and other relevant good books.
Hope it will be for all benefits.
http://www.4shared.com/file/KVynj0F5/CLAIM_BOOKS.html


----------



## e.shuurab (25 مايو 2011)

بصراحة الواحد مش عارف يشكرك إزاي بس بجد جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## NGACHE (25 مايو 2011)

موضوع هام ويستحق


----------



## heguehm (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Jamal (6 يونيو 2011)

thanx


----------



## البسام (6 يونيو 2011)

اللهم ارحم موتانا جميعا
لمن قام بتحميل الكتاب وقرآه
هل من سؤال او معلومه نتشارك بها لتعم الفائده
آنا عندي سؤال وارجو ان نتشارك في الرآي

انت مدير مشروع واستلمت رساله من المالك بتوقيف العمل بعد مدة شهر من تاريخ استلامك للرساله
هل توقف العمل فورا؟
هل تستمر في العمل في هذا الشهر؟


----------



## gharib belal (7 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## semba_18 (9 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## AHMED 19 (9 يونيو 2011)

Not Found

The requested URL /Construction-Contract-Claims_42421.html was not found on this server.
www.ebook3000.com


----------



## مجدى محمد صالح (10 يونيو 2011)

خالد عبدالباقى قال:


> dear all, hereby i attached a valid link for downloading zip file includes the _construction contract claims_ and other relevant good books.
> Hope it will be for all benefits.
> http://www.4shared.com/file/kvynj0f5/claim_books.html


 جزاك الله خيرا نجزل لك الدعاء


----------



## واثق الخطوه (11 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## امين الزريقي (16 يونيو 2011)

Thanks for reuploading the very useful collection of books


----------



## abo_renad2 (17 يونيو 2011)

*عَنْ أُسَامَةَ بْنِ زَيْدٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:*​

*"مَنْ صُنِعَ إِلَيْهِ مَعْرُوفٌ فَقَالَ لِفَاعِلِهِ: جَزَاكَ اللَّهُ خَيْرًا فَقَدْ أَبْلَغَ فِي الثَّنَاءِ".*​

*أخرجه الترمذي*​


----------



## rami rawhi (19 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وكثر الله من اشكالك
والله انك جدع وابن ناس والله يرحمك واهلك والمسلمين اجمعين


----------



## walid T (20 أكتوبر 2011)

salamou alaykom:
The showen URL link is not valid. Please upload on a secure server.
Thanks.


----------



## Eng.Mohd Azeem (26 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً و لكن الرابط لا يعمل، أرجو إعادة الرفع لحاجتي الشديدة له.جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## رمزة الزبير (26 يونيو 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل ..


----------



## heshamawad (27 يونيو 2013)

الكتاب غير موجود على الرابط الموجود برجاء عمل رابط جديد وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## osz (29 يونيو 2013)

construction contract claims.pdf download - 2shared


----------



## osz (29 يونيو 2013)

Construction Contract Claims pdf free ebook download from www.quantumconsult.org


----------



## eng_mas0ud (1 يوليو 2013)

تسلم وربنا يجزيك خير يا رب


----------



## بندر بن علي (1 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## Eng.Mohd Azeem (4 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

